# Anglers Fish Camp



## Ohio Gas (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about this paylake? It's located on State St. between Alliance and Greentown. I drive by it all the time but rarely see anybody there. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

i herd it doesnt open till April and the price is 5.00 to fish ( that is just what i herd don't hold me to it)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2004)

My son and I fished there last year and the Bass fishing was fair. no reel size to them around 10 to 14 inches. The admission was 10$ and I believe he had boat rental. did a bit of fly fishing there also for the gills and they were fair in size 7 to 9 inches.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i always drive by it and wonder also...
the shooting range across the street looks like fun too...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fished there once maybe 3 yrs ago, but they had put chemicals in for the weeds and we didn't do so good. Don't recall the price, but surely we didn't pay $10.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Man you brought back some good memories. I,m talking 25 years or so .The place was so grown up you could barely see it from the road . FISH ''O'' PENTLY , gills , perch , cats , and some huge bucket mouths . Finally got tossed out due to it being private property . So that ended day time fishing LOL . In my young mind it was not owned by a individual but by a gravel/cemnt company .That made it ok to fish it at night .Three things happend at night, One Caught pently of fish , Two Caught the worst case of poison ivy in places i will not talk about and finally i got to meet the POLICE for the first time . Anyone remember the strip mine pond (lake) further back ???


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Can anybody get a phone number to contact the _Angler's Fish Camp_? That way we can get a confirmation on price and openings.


----------



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

We fished at the Angler Fish Camp once last year, and a bunch of times the year before. Adults fish for $10, but I think he lets kids fish for less, or maybe even free, but I can't remember for sure. I believe he opens on April 15th and is only open on the weekends. He's got nice gills in there, and lots of bass, but we've never caught anything over 15". He (owner, Rusty) claims that there are huge bass in his "breeding pond" which is the smaller pond across the driveway from the main pond. He's also got some nice cats. We pulled out a 3 pounder...

Hey Mirro...A buddy of mine has a house at the old strip mine just west of angler's fish camp, so I fish there all the time. Very big bluegills, and crappie. Supposedly there are huge bass in there too, but we've not caught anything over 13". But there are tons of them in that size range in there. My buddy did catch a 17.25" crappie last fall. Biggest crappie I'd ever seen! He caught 97 crappies over the course of 8 days when the water temp first hit 50 degrees. 

Of course now that its developed and there are houses there, its all private...Just glad I have a connection to get in there! We've never been skunked there!


----------

